# Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"



## AdrianMayr (30. März 2015)

*Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Fehlt da nicht noch etwas?
Ein "AMD" Laberthread gibt es doch schon bereits, aber ein Nvidiathread war vorher noch nicht vorhanden.



E: Wird Nvidia stark an Marktanteil verlieren, wenn AMD mit den neuen Grafikkarten kommt? Was sagen eure Glaskugeln? :o


*Somit erkläre ich diesen Thread nun für "LABERING" über NVIDIA ERÖFFNET!*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Stueppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Und du kommst ohne start Diskussion an der man anknüpfen kann?

Ja gut dann fang ich mal an mit dem... Multimonitoring Blacksreenbug wenn man ein Spiel startet das der zweite Monitor aus geht.
Den kann man beheben indem man Shadowplay anschaltet, man muss es nicht benutzen, es muss einfach nur an sein.


----------



## Benie (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Das ist doch nur was für Leute, die noch grün hinter den Ohren sind


----------



## AdrianMayr (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Und du kommst ohne start Diskussion an der man anknüpfen kann?



Ach Gottchen, hab ich doch glatt vergessen! Nachgefügt.


----------



## Benie (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

@ Stueppi

Ich mag deinen Avatar der ist einfach putzig


----------



## Salanto (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Ich hole mal eine Kette und schließe mich der Diskussion an


----------



## BertB (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

kenne nur den 290/290x laber thread,

und 780/780ti/titan laber thread,

generell NV, warum nicht

bin zu neujahr von 770sli auf 970 sli umgestiegen,
bisher läuft alles top, 
die speicheranbindungslüge war trotzdem ein ziemlicher downer,
bin eigentlich vor allem wegen speicher umgestiegen
trotzdem behalten, die dinger,

generell zufrieden 

mal sehen, obs dann titan x mit 6GB als 980ti geben wird,
das wär zum nächsten neujahr was für mich,

neue AMDs dürften auch spannend werden,
mal sehen, wann sie kommen


----------



## Zerfall385 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Hat denn einer ne 980 und mag mal seine Übertakterfahrung mit der schicken Karte posten?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Ich hab seit Dezember ne GTX 970 von Inno3D nämlich die HerculeZ X2, davor hatte ich zwei jahre ne Gigabyte GTX 660 OC, hab aber auch so noch so einige NV Karten liegen auch wenn das meiste nur Einsteigerkarten sind bzw. waren.


----------



## Benie (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Mal ne Liste meiner vergangenen Nvidia GPU`s

Riva TNT 2 , Geforce 2 MX 400 , Geforce 4Ti 4200, Geforce 6600GT , Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 7800 GS, 8800GTX, GTX 260-216, GTX 570, GTX 770

waren eigentlich meistens Midrange GPU`s - nun wird's langsam mal Zeit für ne 980 Ti 

PS. hatte natürlich auch mal einige ATI Graka`s früher aber das passt hier nicht hin...


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Kann ein Mod das mal zu Grafikkarten verschieben? Ist glaub passender außerdem geht der "Gefällt mir" Button in der Rumpelkammer nicht.


----------



## Nils16866 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

@ 
*BertB
*
Hast du den sprung von einer 770 auf einer 970 gemerkt ?


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Darf ich als roter hier rum trollen? [emoji16] [emoji12]


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Amon schrieb:


> Darf ich als roter hier rum trollen? [emoji16] [emoji12]



Nicht, dass wir hier noch politisch werden! 

@Topic: Was war eure erste NV-Karte? Meine erste NV (und erste Karte überhaupt) war eine GeForce 6200 AGP mit 128MB


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Also ich glaube meine erste NV war eine 4200ti...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Nur bevor mich noch weitere PNs erreichen warum der Thread hier in der RuKa steht:

Die RuKa war der letzte Ausweg der vor schließen/löschen eines solchen Threads kam, weil er erstens kein wirkliches Thema hat wie mancher schon bemerkt hat 



Stueppi schrieb:


> Und du kommst ohne start Diskussion an der man anknüpfen kann?



und zweitens voller Spam ist. Beispiele:



Benie schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur was für Leute, die noch grün hinter den Ohren sind





AdrianMayr schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, hab ich doch glatt vergessen! Nachgefügt.





Benie schrieb:


> Ich mag deinen Avatar der ist einfach putzig





Salanto schrieb:


> Ich hole mal eine Kette und schließe mich der Diskussion an





Amon schrieb:


> Darf ich als roter hier rum trollen? [emoji16] [emoji12]





Um zu vermeiden einen Thread zu löschen der den Usern offenbar zusagt aber trotzdem nicht Karten für Spam rausholen zu müssen erscheint die RuKa der richtige Ort für uns zu sein - hier darf munter weiter gespammt werden wenns nicht völlig eskaliert.


----------



## BertB (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Nils16866 schrieb:


> @
> *BertB
> *
> Hast du den sprung von einer 770 auf einer 970 gemerkt ?



von zwei 770 auf zwei 970,

fahre halt große auflösungen,
von daher, ja

aber "lohnt" ist ne andere frage,

rückwärts betrachtet würd ichs glaub nicht mehr machen

2x 780 6GB ist sicher ne starke kombi,
gab ein zeitfenster, wo man das hätte eventuell kaufen sollen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Hmmm Kartenhistorie...?


(VooDoo-Karten) --> GTX256 --> (Radeon 9800Pro) --> (HD4870) --> 8800GT --> GTX285 --> GTX580 --> (HD7970) --> GTX780Ti --> GTX980 SLI

NV ist tatsächlich in der Überzahl geblieben obwohl der Hersteller für mich absolut keine Rolle spielt. Das aktuelle Setup wird nun wahrscheinlich längere Zeit "überleben", einfach weil aktuell bis auf Witcher3 nichts schlimmes ansteht in meiner Liste und ich nicht ständig die WaKü umbauen will. Und nebenbei die PC-Kriegskasse auch aufgrund meiner aktuellen Hardware entsprechend leer ist^^


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Die 8800 hatte ich auch mal, aber nicht die GT sondern die GTS mit dem G92 Chip. Das war ne richtig gute Karte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Du wirst lachen, die 8800GT hatte ich damals einem Freund verkauft der nur CS1.6 gespielt hatte - und das Ding läuft heute noch in einem Office PC.


----------



## Nils16866 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

und von 1 er 770 zu ner 970 lohnt das denn


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, die 8800GT hatte ich damals einem Freund verkauft der nur CS1.6 gespielt hatte - und das Ding läuft heute noch in einem Office PC.


Du hattest recht. Ich lache gerade wirklich.[emoji4]


----------



## grenn-CB (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



S754 schrieb:


> @Topic: Was war eure erste NV-Karte? Meine erste NV (und erste Karte überhaupt) war eine GeForce 6200 AGP mit 128MB



So eine hab ich sogar noch hier liegen und auch zwei Geforce 7950GTS


----------



## BertB (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Nils16866 schrieb:


> und von 1 er 770 zu ner 970 lohnt das denn



"lohnt sich" hängt schwer davon ab, wie weh dir die kohle tut,
die fließt da ja mit ins gesamtbild

kommt auch aufs genre an, was man zockt

würde sagen: für 60Hz full hd eher nicht,

für wqhd oder 120/144Hz full hd schon
wqhd wiederum eingeschränkt, weil man nicht voll erahnen kann, wie problematisch das ramverhalten noch wird


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Meine Glaskugel sagt das Nvidia weiterhin Marktanteile gewinnt weil AMDs neue Grafikkarten zu Unrecht nicht beachtet werden oder AMD bei irgendwas was die Grafikkarten betrifft vergeigt. Meine Glaskugel kann sich nicht vorstellen das AMD viele Marktanteile ausbauen kann.


----------



## Watertouch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Amon schrieb:


> Darf ich als roter hier rum trollen? [emoji16] [emoji12]


Aber sicher! Ich werde auch schon ganz rot wenn ich die Leaks zu den neuen Radeon Karten lese


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Benie schrieb:


> Mal ne Liste meiner vergangenen Nvidia GPU`s
> 
> Riva TNT 2 , Geforce 2 MX 400 , Geforce 4Ti 4200, Geforce 6600GT , Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 7800 GS, 8800GTX, GTX 260-216, GTX 570, GTX 770


Hier mal meine Liste: 8800 GT 512MB, 9700M GT, GTX 460, GTX 560 TI 1GB, 3x(!) GTS 450 (nur für F@H), GTX 670 2GB, 2x GTX 970 (1x nur für F@H), GTX 960 2GB (nur für F@H)


----------



## pizzazz (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

historie:
tnt256 (in combi mit ner voodoo1), gf2ultra von asus mit 3d-brille (weiter mit voodoo1), gf2mx400 (im kofferrechner für UT99-lan-partys), gf3ti irgendwas,  gf4 4200ti, 2x7900gto im sli, 8800gts512, gtx275, gtx460-1GB, gtx480, gtx560ti (die letzten 3 noch im betrieb)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Bei mir war es die Riva 128 mit der es begann. Im derzeitigen Besitz: diverse MX quer durch den Garten, GF2, Ti 4200, 5600, 6800, 7800, 260, 560 und die 770. Da die Karten ziemlich verstreut sind ist es nur eine grobe Auflistung


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Die für mich legendärste Karte bis dato kam von Nvidia und war die 8800GTX.. Man das Ding war ne Granate. Hatte mir damals eine von Asus gekauft, für etwas über 500€. Die Karte lief bei mir glaub ich gute 4 Jahre ohne Probleme. Bis heute kam für mich nichts Vergleichbares das bei mir solch ein "WOW" erzeugt hat. 

Mit ein Grund warum ich heute noch mit ner GTX 480 rumeier.. Ich hoffe ja dass dieses Jahr irgendwann dann doch noch ne Karte erscheint die ähnliches schafft, aber ob Nvidia oder AMD spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Nebenbei habe ich auch noch einige Boards mit dem`NV Chipsatz für S. A und 939. Bei Intel war es eher ein Wegwerfprodukt


----------



## AdrianMayr (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Also bis jetzt, hatte ich nur Laptops mit Nvidiagrafikkarte. Muss ich gestehen.
Versteh ich aber nicht genau wieso eben Nvidiagrafikkarten im Mobilenbereich so beliebt sind.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Ganz früher hatte ich mal eine TNT und eine Geforce 4 MX. Die MX hab ich heute noch in meiner Bastelkiste liegen.

Die Entscheidung, ob ich rot oder grün werde, fiel mit der Ati 9800Pro vs. GeForce FX5900. Dadurch, dass die 9800Pro durchweg die FX geschlagen hatte, war für mich ab da klar, was es wird und bleibt.


----------



## iReckyy (31. März 2015)

*Die grünen: Nvidia &quot;Laberthread&quot;*

Meine Historie 
GeForce 4 MX 64MB, 
GeForce 6200 256MB,
GeForce 310 512MB, 
GT 430 1GB, 
GTX 460 1GB, 
GTX 770 4GB, 

mal gucken was jetzt kommt. Jetzt gehe ich in die Vollen. Jedenfalls von meiner Historie aus gesehen. Habe 3x FullHD zu befeuern und platze bald vor Warten ...


----------



## BertB (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

NV hatte ich bisher nur die 2 770er und die 2 970er,

früher hatte ich immer die roten,
aber selber bauen mach ich eh erst seit 2011,

vorher meist lang alte dinger genutzt, am pc nur strategiespiele gezockt, und actiontitel auf konsolen 
(rennen, beat`em up, aber auch konsolenexclusive rollenspiele),
gerne auch zu viert mit splitscreen, (und eventuell noch mehr leuten, manche warten)
z.B. auf n64 

verlierer raus! lol


----------



## Benie (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Meine erste Grafikkarte wenn man die so nennen kann, war 1992 ne OAK 512KB ISA-Bus Karte in nem 486SX 25Mhz. 
Damit ruckelte Doom1 wie die Hölle was natürlich auch an dem lahmen 486 lag. Besserung gabs erst mit nem 486DX2 50Mhz und Matrox Mystique PCI 2MB 

Keine Ahnung was da noch an GPU's dabei waren damals. Ne Voodoo 2 und ne Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 64MB mit Kyro2 Chip z.B.
Das dürften viele hier nicht mehr kennen denke ich mal wenn sie nicht mindestens Ü-30 sind   

Heute läuft z.B. noch immer ne 7800GS AGP in nem Retro Rechner und das seit Jahren übertaktet...


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Hmm...für was kann man noch eine GeForce GT640 brauchen? Hab die hier rumliegen und weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll, wegschmeißen?


----------



## Benie (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



S754 schrieb:


> Hmm...für was kann man noch eine GeForce GT640 brauchen? Hab die hier rumliegen und weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll, wegschmeißen?



Nimm sie doch als PhysX Karte neben deiner R9 290X ins System...


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Keinen Platz leider! Habe nur noch einen PCIe Slot ganz unten frei aber gleich drunter ist das Netzteil. Das ist mit den Mainboardkabeln vielleicht ein halber Slot frei 
Und über der 290X ist ein PCIe x1 aber der wird begrenzt durch meinen CPU-Kühler. Meine Karte belegt ~4,5 Slots.


----------



## BertB (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

an die wand, oder ins regal, 
als zierobjekt,
oder verschenken


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



S754 schrieb:


> Keinen Platz leider! Habe nur noch einen PCIe Slot ganz unten frei aber gleich drunter ist das Netzteil. Das ist mit den Mainboardkabeln vielleicht ein halber Slot frei
> Und über der 290X ist ein PCIe x1 aber der wird begrenzt durch meinen CPU-Kühler. Meine Karte belegt ~4,5 Slots.


Hast nen Morpheus, wie?


----------



## Valadur83 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Benie schrieb:


> Meine erste Grafikkarte wenn man die so nennen kann, war 1992 ne OAK 512KB ISA-Bus Karte in nem 486SX 25Mhz.
> Damit ruckelte Doom1 wie die Hölle was natürlich auch an dem lahmen 486 lag. Besserung gabs erst mit nem 486DX2 50Mhz und Matrox Mystique PCI 2MB
> 
> Keine Ahnung was da noch an GPU's dabei waren damals. Ne Voodoo 2 und ne Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 64MB mit Kyro2 Chip z.B.
> ...


Meine erste Grafikkarte hatte auch stolze 512kb auf net ISA Bus Platine. Die musste ich dann für Need for Speer 1 gegen eine 2 MB Vesa Local Bus Karte wechseln. 

NV gab es dann glaub ich das erste mal mit net TNT. Heute hab ich noch ne 275er in der Ecke als Ersatz. Im Arbeitsrechner für meine Freundin noch ne alte 285er und in meinem ne 770er. Meine nächste könnte allerdings ne AMD werden, allein aus p/l Sicht.


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Hast nen Morpheus, wie?


Nein, einen Peter 2.


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia &quot;Laberthread&quot;*



S754 schrieb:


> Nein, einen Peter 2.


Oh auch gut.
Wie siehts so mit den Temps aus?


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia &quot;Laberthread&quot;*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Oh auch gut.
> Wie siehts so mit den Temps aus?



Ziemlich gut, 84°C unter Last GPU Temperatur. Hab Flüssigmetall drauf 
Spannungswandler bei ~100°C 
Zwei Noiseblocker 120mm mit 1400rpm hab ich drauf. Selbst mit 12V noch sehr leise. Unter 7V unhörbar.

In dem Fall schmeiß ich die GT640 auf den Dachboden als Ersatzkarte^^


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia &quot;Laberthread&quot;*



S754 schrieb:


> Ziemlich gut, 84°C unter Last GPU Temperatur. Hab Flüssigmetall drauf
> Spannungswandler bei ~100°C
> 
> In dem Fall schmeiß ich die GT640 auf den Dachboden als Ersatzkarte^^


Hört sich gut an. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Hab immer noch ne GTX 680, wärmer als 67°C ist die bisher auch noch nicht geworden. Ich denke die bleibt noch 1 Jahr drin und dann schau mer mal  Im Moment schafft die noch alles auf Ultra (bei 1080 px), ob es für GTA V noch reicht, wird man sehen.


----------



## S754 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Rein aus Interesse an die 980-Besitzer (Referenzdesign): Bis wie viel °C sind die Spannungswandler der Karte spezifiziert?
Der Grafikchip verkraftet laut nVidia bis zu 98°C .


----------



## Zerfall385 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Wo sieht man denn wie warm die Spannungswandler werden?


----------



## Watertouch (10. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Ich habe ein Problem mit den blöden Nvidia Treibern. Im moment habe ich 347.88. Immer bei OpenGL anwendungen ploppt ein Fenster auf von wegen "The Nvidia OpenGL Driver lost connection to the Display Driver."
Error Code 8.
Habe ne 780 Ti und benutze Win 10.


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit den blöden Nvidia Treibern. Im moment habe ich 347.88. Immer bei OpenGL anwendungen ploppt ein Fenster auf von wegen "The Nvidia OpenGL Driver lost connection to the Display Driver."
> Error Code 8.
> Habe ne 780 Ti und benutze Win 10.



OpenGL message ?lost connection?

?


----------



## Watertouch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

Danke


----------



## T-Drive (14. April 2015)

*AW: Die grünen: Nvidia "Laberthread"*

History :
irgend so ne Vesa local Bus 
Matrox Mystique 4 MB (läuft noch)
Geforce 2 GTS (läuft noch)
Geforce 3 (läuft noch)
Geforce  4 4200 ti (läuft noch)
Geforce FX5900
Geforce 7900  GT
Geforce 8800 GT (läuft noch)
Geforce M 8800 GTX
Geforce  GTX 660

Bis auf die DOS Zeiten reine grüne Welle 

geplant ist GTX 970


----------

